# Very Big Phoenix Gold MS1000



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not my listing. This thing is huge, but so is the price. :laugh:

VERY RARE PHOENIX GOLD MS 1000 TA AMPLIFIER MS1000 | eBay


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Nice amplifier but way overpriced. I belong to Phoenix Gold Phorum and have seen these sold for much much less. I do love them though! I wonder if this one comes with the wooden crate and bag.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ no wooden crate or bag, it comes in a large cardboard box. 

I'd sell mine instantly if it can get that price for it. :laugh:


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

How the hell is it supposed to do 6600w rms if it only takes at most 260 amps?? That's an efficiency rating of like 170%...you put in power and it makes 70% more!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

guy lives in my town. I would like to see it but since his price is so outrageous I havnt given it a seconds worth of thought.


----------

